# Gf 440t



## Leeallen (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a Kuhn gf 440 t and need a parts manual,or parts breakdown. Does anyone have one? Thanks ,lee


----------



## SchoolhouseFarm (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry I hadn't seen your post earlier. Manuals are as rare as hen's teeth. No one in the USA has anything online, either. I look up parts at Kramp in Europe. I have an old GF440T, too. Try this: https://www.kramp.com/shop-gb/en/10251/130142/0/+Rotary+tedder+GF+440+new+GF+4000+M If yours is 1984 or newer, you can use New Holland's website (model 158).


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

New Holland's newest offering in rotary rakes (about time BTW) appear to be repainted and rebaged Kuhn's.

NH has put way too much stock in the ancient roper.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> New Holland's newest offering in rotary rakes (about time BTW) appear to be repainted and rebaged Kuhn's.
> 
> NH has put way too much stock in the ancient roper.


At the National Farm Machinery show the NH rep with the rotary rake on display, only one in the country at that time according to him, stated they were repainted and rebadged Vicon's or Keverland. He even told me to go look at the Vicon to see that it was the same.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Here ya go Lee. I didn't think I could attach them. If you can't read them send me your email and I will send the files. Not sure where they came from, someone here or on another site had sent them to me a while ago. SOmewhere I have the owners manual on PDF if I find it I will try to post it.

Ed


----------



## Merlin (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing. This just saved us. No dealer has internet (some still have no power as well) to look up parts. Any chance you have the manual as well?


----------



## plutosrevenge (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone have have an owners/service manual or complete parts lists for Kuhn GF440T tedder ? Would gladly pay for a ciopy ??

[email protected]


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

plutosrevenge said:


> Does anyone have have an owners/service manual or complete parts lists for Kuhn GF440T tedder ? Would gladly pay for a ciopy ??
> 
> [email protected]


Check your email......


----------



## Mascoma (Jul 10, 2019)

krone.1 said:


> Check your email......


Also looking for a owner / service manual for this tedder. Any help would be great.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

sure- pm me your email address


----------



## Flufft (May 27, 2020)

We have a Kuhn 440t with what I believe is a bad slip clutch. It gets to chattering And rotors stop turning when we get into thicker hay. Any help on part diagrams and or numbers is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Have you tried the Krone North America website? That's where I'd start.

Larry


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

Looking for a repair manual for this tedder...

Also looking for a owner / service manual for this tedder. Any help would be great.[/quote]


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tabnavy said:


> Looking for a repair manual for this tedder...
> 
> Also looking for a owner / service manual for this tedder. Any help would be great.


[/QUOTE]

I can email you a copy of the operator's manual if you will send me your email address. I have never seen a repair/service manual on one.


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

Gonna post a new thread. Having issues get the lower wheel assembly removed to replace a bolt for one of the rotor wings.


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

So the interior bolt that holds the Tedder tooth arm on broke. It looks like there is a roll pin That holds the lower section on. See what appears to be the pin in the photo with the tape measure. Tried driving it out no joy. Ultimately I need to remove everything below the top hub to replace the bolt. The broken bolt is circled in yellow. The two bolts I removed on the bottom are circled in red. Anyone know how to get it separated? Item #5 in the parts diagram is the bolt I am trying to replace. I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you remove it from the top as an assembly? Not sure about the 440 but many you can just drop the unit out, no need to remove the bottom part


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

krone.1 said:


> Can you remove it from the top as an assembly? Not sure about the 440 but many you can just drop the unit out, no need to remove the bottom part


The bolt is under the top part of the rotor. See photo it's under the numbers...


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tabnavy said:


> The bolt is under the top part of the rotor. See photo it's under the numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! I don't have any experience with that model tedder, maybe someone who does will post. My experience with roll pins is the best way to get them out is drive them out with a good (metric for a good fit) roll pin punch and solid, shocking blows with a big hammer. Not to be the bearer of bad news, but you will probably have a challenge getting the axle sleeve off of the shaft once you get the roll pin out. You're more than likely have to heat it up. Good luck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it the outside rotor? If so, cut off with a torch and run it with 2-3....don’t throw good money after bad on that one....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in Krone's camp, roll pin needs to be removed. Remember I'm just guessing...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Larry


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a parts diagram that shows the lower half? The wheel assembly diagram should show if it’s in fact a roll pin. I’m hesitant to start drilling it out till I can confirm that’s what it is. Although, it has to be as there is no other way it will come from together.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tabnavy said:


> Does anyone have a parts diagram that shows the lower half?


According to Kuhn, you can view the parts manual, just enter your serial number. Have you tried their site?

https://www.kuhn-usa.com/services-parts

Larry


----------



## Tabnavy (Apr 16, 2017)

SN: T0084 says not found. I’m assuming this one is pretty old


----------

